# Frigidaire actuator replacement



## suecut1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have just finished replacing the water actuator on my Frigidaire for the second time. This time, however, when I powered back on the water doesn't work and the icemaker won't stop running. What did I do wrong


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what part are you calling the water actuator?


----------



## suecut1 (Mar 23, 2011)

The plastic paddle. My model # is PLHS69EESS2 and I used Electrolux part #241685703.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

suecut1 said:


> I. This time, however, when I powered back on the water doesn't work and the icemaker won't stop running. What did I do wrong


ICEMAKER WON'T STOP RUNNING? as in won't stop filling with water? the auger motor won't stop running? what exactly is it doing? did your new paddle have the wires already on it? more details please.


----------



## suecut1 (Mar 23, 2011)

The replacement part is a plastic paddle with wires to plug in to the motherboard (circuit panel attached to the water/ice dispenser). When I attach the "ribbon wire" to the other ciurcuit board on the detachable panel and power on, the icemaker auger starts running and spewing ice. The only way to stop it is to detach the "ribbon" connector. Also, no water comes out when the paddle is depressed.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if it can only plug in 1 way, which I'm sure is the case, I'd say you got a bad part.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

*Icemaker will not turn off*

I am having the exact same problem. Let me provide a few more details:

The model # is PHLS69EESS2 which has a built in Ice dispenser and water dispenser in the freezer door. Recently, the water actuator paddle (tab) that you would depress with the edge of a drinking glass to start the water flow to fill the glass broke off.

I ordered the replacement part and installed it. I re-assembled the assembly, which consists of the water actuator valve, an Ice flow paddle that depresses a small micro-switch and two circuit boards (one attached to the assembly that fits inside the freezer door and another that is attached to the decorative cover by way of a small ribbon wiring harness which provides controls to various buttons on the door e.g. extra ice, crush ice, filter status, etc). When I plugged in the ribbon wiring harness to the circuit board in the decorative cover, the icemaker turned on and began dispensing ice, even though the actuator paddle that would normally be depressed in order to activate the icemaker was not being depressed or touched.

At this point I can determine that one of three parts were damaged or are bad:
1. Perhaps I damaged the ribbon wiring harness that attaches the two circuit boards
2. I don't know how, but perhaps one of the two circuit boards (the one in the door, or the one that is mounted on the decorative cover somehow got damaged or shorted during the water valve actuator replacement.

Since both circuit boards are sold separately and are rather expensive $100-$150 each, I'd like to try to narrow the problem down before ordering more parts.

Thanks


----------



## macorm (Jan 12, 2014)

*water won't stop flowing after replacing water actuator*

Hello, I had exactly the same problem that you are describing after replacing the water actuator, but in my case the water is what doesn't stop flowing. 

Where you able to solve the problem?

I just ordered the micro-switch for the water and I am hoping that will resolve it. I will let you know.


----------

